# 2 part deer smoke with q view



## tommiegunnz (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow its been a while since I've posted pics on here, so here we go!!!

Decided to smkoe up some deer today.  

First part of the smoke is a roast that marinaded overnight, got rubbed down witha homemade sweet and spicy rub abd is smoking over hickory.  

Part two a little later will be tenderloin.

Here are some pics to whet the appetite!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 3, 2009)

Looks like a great start what temp are you taking it to?


----------



## tommiegunnz (Jul 3, 2009)

I normally take deer to about 155, I find the kids eat it well there, unless I plan on pulling it to make chili, then it hits 190.


----------



## bassman (Jul 3, 2009)

Looking good so far.  Deer is especially good on the smoker.


----------



## tommiegunnz (Jul 3, 2009)

Here's another peek, just before I mopped the roast for the first time, gonna check temps in about 1/2 an hour or so, should be getting close to prep time for the tenderloin!!!


----------



## tommiegunnz (Jul 3, 2009)

Tenderloin time!!!! That roast is lookin and smellin good too!!! I have to agre with Bassman, smoked is my fave way to eat deer.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 3, 2009)

Looks fantastic Tommiegunnz.... gotta love that venison.


----------



## tommiegunnz (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok sorry for the late finish, my wife and kids went out of town with the camera.

Unfortunately when I brought the meat to my buddies house and started cutting people fell into it like ravenous wolves so I didn't get any sliced pics, but the tenderloin did melt in the mouth.


----------



## big game cook (Jul 11, 2009)

looks good. smoked a couple roasts with the meat on the 4th. the deer was all gone fast.


----------



## kingudaroad (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow. 190 degrees and you can pull your venison? Those northern deer must be different from ours.


----------



## smoke_chef (Jul 24, 2009)

Why... What would happen to yours?


----------



## killbuck (Jul 24, 2009)

Ever eat shoe leather?


----------



## hemi (Jul 24, 2009)

I have NEVER been able to cook venison that was edible until I was
introduced to a smoked plate of it..  All the time I thought that U had to grind it into burger in order to be able to eat it.  It gave me an even BIGGER respect for the indians that were here before us.
   I tried smoking it low and slow as instructed. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




The first time I had a bit TOO much smoke flavor but it was WAY better than any I have ever done before.
   Looks like U done good.    Hemi..


----------



## buckeye024 (Jul 24, 2009)

Does it still get that deer taste by smoking it? I hate venison unless its mixed with a bunch of other stuff to mask its taste.


----------



## blzafour (Jul 24, 2009)

I got to try smoking a tenderloin sometime!!!! That looks really tasty. Never have done any venison .... except for sausge, snack sticks, venison bacon.... but not a ROAST.... I got to try it sometime!!!   Looks Good....


----------



## harley (Jul 24, 2009)

Looks like some tenderloins and some sliced backstraps to me.  Am I right?
Looking good.
Gonna have to pull some out of the freezer soon, but I won't have the tenderloins, those go on the grill the evening of the kill!!!


----------

